# Air stones through the outflow piping :)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I wanted to add more air into the aquarium but i really didn't want anymore "wires" hanging sooo I decided to put the air stones on the outflow pipes located in the centre of my aquarium.

What I did:

-Unscrewed the strained from the bulkhead
-drilled a hole in the top just a little smaller than the air line
-ran a string through the pipe to the filter sock
-tied the air line to the string and pulled it back through
-installed back flow prevention on the airline x3
-turned it on!

*The only thing that took literally hours in i have alot of bends in my 3/4 piping so it was really difficult to get the airline through






















Air stones in my outfall piping - YouTube


----------



## Parallel (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow looks really neat!

back flow prevention - how'd you do that?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Parallel said:


> Wow looks really neat!
> 
> back flow prevention - how'd you do that?


They look like this


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some on ebay at $3.61 for ten, postpaid: 10pcs One Way Non Return Check Valve Aquarium Fish Tank CO2 System Air Line Pump | eBay


----------

